# Help finding a reputable breeder.



## Pup lover (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm looking for a german shepherd dog to fulfill the gap in my family. We are looking for an East German/Czech dog. I want to stay away from show lines. I live in Houston and can not find any reputable breeders, I hear people talking about shipping dogs but don't you still hav to meet the breeder? Or is that not usually a requirement? 

If you don't have to meet the breeder i would prefer to ship to find the best breeder possible.

Thanks I just want to make the right choice here.

PS I have a chiuaua and know working gsd have higher prey drives but I understand that If raised with small dogs they are fine? Also the chiuaua initiated rough play with our 65 pound mutt haha, fearless.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is up to you whether or not you want to purchase a puppy without meeting the breeder. Some breeders are willing to do phone interviews and e-mails and that is sufficient and they will ship the puppy. Be careful though. If people are selling exclusively over the internet, then their operation is not open to the scrutiny of customers. It is easy to make a website look like all is wonderful in the world. 

I personally won't sell dogs to people I have not met and won't ship puppies, but then I sell the show line pups that you want to stay away from for some reason. That's fine. Other breeders show line and working line ship regularly. That is up to the breeder. 

Maybe if you post your general location and the distance you would be willing to travel, people can hook you up with working line breeders that you might be able to visit.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Whether a Working Line GSD can be trusted around smaller dogs depends on the individual dog more than the lines of the dog. I have a WL GSD who just adores my cats (and vice-versa), and tends to them when they are sick or injured, while some other WL can never be around cats because they see them as prey to chase and catch. 

I would try to find a breeder whose dogs are known to be social, and get along well with small animals, small dogs, cats, etc, but that is still no guarantee that the puppy you get will be okay with your chihuahua, and you may need to be ready to manage your household in a way that will ensure the safety of your little dog.


----------



## Pup lover (Apr 25, 2012)

I live in Houston and would be willing to travel two hundred miles, at. That point i would rather find a high quality breeder willing to ship. Can you recommend any local high quality breeders or an well known breeders that would ship without a visit?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm curious as to why you're choosing a Czech dog. What are your plans for this pup? Are you just looking for a family pet?


----------



## Pup lover (Apr 25, 2012)

selzer said:


> It is up to you whether or not you want to purchase a puppy without meeting the breeder. Some breeders are willing to do phone interviews and e-mails and that is sufficient and they will ship the puppy. Be careful though. If people are selling exclusively over the internet, then their operation is not open to the scrutiny of customers. It is easy to make a website look like all is wonderful in the world.
> 
> I personally won't sell dogs to people I have not met and won't ship puppies, but then I sell the show line pups that you want to stay away from for some reason. That's fine. Other breeders show line and working line ship regularly. That is up to the breeder.
> 
> Maybe if you post your general location and the distance you would be willing to travel, people can hook you up with working line breeders that you might be able to visit.


I didn't mean anything negative forwards show line dogs it's just with my life style a working line is more for my family and I personally like the more natural look and gait of the dog.


----------



## Pup lover (Apr 25, 2012)

Jag said:


> I'm curious as to why you're choosing a Czech dog. What are your plans for this pup? Are you just looking for a family pet?


 Lots of daily exercise and sports in the future, we are a very active family.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Maybe a WGWL would better fill what you're looking for. There are lots of good breeders of this line in the US. You may want to go to the breeding section of this forum and look through some threads there. You'll find links to lots of breeders and recommendations. Happy puppy hunting!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It's cool. Those who like the show line dogs think their gait and look is pretty natural. If we all liked everything exactly the same all GSDs would look exactly alike. I don't know any working line breeders. But Chris Wild -- Wildhaus has been a member here for as long as I can remember, and many people have her dogs. I think she will ship them. 

I hope others come on with breeders in your vicinity, or maybe breeders who do Czech dogs. There is a huge working line following here.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Rallhaus is in the area. I just got my puppy from True Haus, she was shipped. Those are 2 worth looking at IMO.


----------

